# Acer t230h touch screen setup problem



## thad kirkendoll (Nov 18, 2010)

On Vista, HP Docked Laptop. Dual Monitors. When attempting to setup touch screen calibration for the Acer T230H, the calibration screen shows up on the other monitor (the non-touchscreen). Any ideas?


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

thad kirkendoll said:


> On Vista, HP Docked Laptop. Dual Monitors. When attempting to setup touch screen calibration for the Acer T230H, the calibration screen shows up on the other monitor (the non-touchscreen). Any ideas?


Is the other monitor set up as the primary?


----------



## thad kirkendoll (Nov 18, 2010)

Thought of that and yes, it was. But when I make the ACER the primary, the calibration shows up on the ACER monitor, but when I touch the screen, it controls the other monitor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Did you change the configuration within Windows or physically move cables? If it was within Windows, try moving the cables.


----------



## thad kirkendoll (Nov 18, 2010)

Dogg - that did the trick but now the touch function is not staying on. Once I calibrate and the calibration screen goes away, the touch funtion stops.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure on the specfics of how those screens work. I'd assume there is some sort of software for them as well. You may need to uninstall and reinstall the software now that you have the monitors reconnected.

EDIT: typo for clarification


----------



## alittlepeace (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't calibrate with the monitor unplugged and plug it in after?


----------



## thad kirkendoll (Nov 18, 2010)

No, the calibration option is under the control panel, Tablet PC Settings. And, the setup option is missing (according to the ACER instruction manual). And the only time the touch screen function works is during the calibration sequence. Once I've gone through that, it's deactivates the function. Love their support though, for another $199 I can have 90 minutes of software support that will fix my problem......not. Barely paid that for the monitor.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the monitor drivers installed? The calibration itself, is controlled via the monitor. For the OS (Vista) to recognize and use the monitor as a touch pad, the drivers have to be installed. If they are already installed, uninstall using Add and Remove programs, reboot, and reinstall.


----------

